# Wii Fit Parody



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns
(possible LOTD, i was certainly cracking up to it, probably because Im not a fan of Wii Fit xD )


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

That does make me question why people buy they wii fit when they can just as easily go outside and do the stuff lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

Nintendo: we really trying to tell folks to get off your ass and do something


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Nintendo: we really trying to tell folks to get off your ass and do something


 
well that can be the message too xD
Its better than just sitting there all day pressing buttons, at least you can pretend like your actually losing weight :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Seen it, the way nintendo is going deserves the entirety of the internet to mock them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seen it, the way nintendo is going deserves the entirety of the internet to mock them.


 
I wonder what they will come up with next


----------

